Ask HN: Are web/mobile devs really significantly moving away from MacOS devices? - swah
======
taylodl
All you can get with a question like this are anecdotes. Anecdotally speaking,
my team is adopting more MacOS devices. Not that I really care. What's more
interesting to me is what you're building rather than the computers with which
you're building it unless your computer is something really off-the-wall such
as a tablet or a cloud-based desktop. _That_ would be interesting. But the
question of Windows/Linux/MacOS? Who cares? That's a boring discussion.

~~~
swah
Only because I'm thinking of going back to MacOS and would be kinda unhappy if
next year all the tools creators that I follow (eg React or Go devs for
example) start using Linux instead of MacOS primarily... hence giving Linux
the best support.

But you're right - its not important.

